# Golovkin/Jacobs March 18th @ MSG HBO PPV (Weigh-In Streaming LIVE)



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810214119324393472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813431006057365504
Saw Golovkin also announce it on my Twitter. I'll see if I can dig it up too.

Sent me to the link from ESPN, actually.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...vkin-team-happy-finalized-fight-daniel-jacobs


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Ppv? Joke


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think this will probably do better than Ward/Kovalev, but I think he hits a little over 200K this time. I wouldn't get my hopes up, though.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Someones just woke up from a cyrosleep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Someones just woke up from a cyrosleep


Someone just woke up to be a dickhead.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent fight, but PPV?? Better have a solid undercard.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG by KO by the way.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

3G by TKO


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Ppv?

I'll wait until it's on ESPN Classic


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Being an actual fight fan, I'll be marking this in the calendar and going to the pub to watch this, this fight has all the hallmarks of a good, fun fight and before it was announced was actually called for on here, now it's being derided by some because it's PPV yet in the lead-up to the lady Hopkins farce that shit was celebrated :conf


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

If Jacobs wasn't asking for too much money then I doubt it would be on PPV. That's GGG problem, whoever he fights they know they will get knocked out and it will affect their future earnings potential so want a fortune to fight him.

I'm with DBerry i'm excited for this, it'll be fun for however long it lasts.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Drew said:


> If Jacobs wasn't asking for too much money then I doubt it would be on PPV. That's GGG problem, whoever he fights they know they will get knocked out and it will affect their future earnings potential so want a fortune to fight him.
> 
> I'm with DBerry i'm excited for this, it'll be fun for however long it lasts.


:good Can't begrudge Jacobs, or anyone else, for that matter, for wanting over and above to face GGG though, fucking nightmare to plan for and you know, win, lose or draw you're going to get busted up.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

DBerry said:


> :good Can't begrudge Jacobs, or anyone else, for that matter, for wanting over and above to face GGG though, fucking nightmare to plan for and you know, win, lose or draw you're going to get busted up.


Oh yeh its absolutely the right thing to do. If your going to do a hard days work you'd want an appropriate wage for it :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drew said:


> If Jacobs wasn't asking for too much money then I doubt it would be on PPV. That's GGG problem, whoever he fights they know they will get knocked out and it will affect their future earnings potential so want a fortune to fight him.
> 
> I'm with DBerry i'm excited for this, it'll be fun for however long it lasts.


This was always going to be a ppv. I don't really mind it being in there btw, but I'll be looking for a bar first.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Got tickets on Christmas Eve during the presale.

Hopefully NYC treats me a little kinder than Vegas and I don't get food poisoning the morning of like I did for Kovalev-Ward :deadmanny


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Got tickets on Christmas Eve during the presale.
> 
> Hopefully NYC treats me a little kinder than Vegas and I don't get food poisoning the morning of like I did for Kovalev-Ward :deadmanny


Man, getting to watch the middleweight title fight at MSG is what boxing dreams are made of.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Man, getting to watch the middleweight title fight at MSG is what boxing dreams are made of.


Can't wait. I am certainly geographically blessed when it comes to boxing. Shame AC is a withering cesspool but I can always count on Philly having top club shows and NY pulling big cards.

Anyone going or considering has a standing offer to stay with me and my friends.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

For the record, I think this plays out like a more competitive version of Golovkin-Stevens. Jacobs landing a fair amount of big shots, probably not too many jabs and winning 3-4 rounds. Golovkin landing more consistently, keeping Jacobs with his back closer to the ropes and ultimately stopping Danny in round 10.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't see Danny lasting into the championship rounds. People keep saying you can't to have a chin fighting someone like Golovkin. Well, even if you have a chin, nobody's liver is iron. Doesn't matter what you can take upstairs, GGG's body attack is fucking brutal. And while I think Danny is a good fighter and it's a good name to have on a resume, I don't think he'll be able to outbox Golovkin. When Gennady wants to box, he'll box and make it look effortless. I'm having a feeling GGG is going to Ishida him.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

For those miserable cunts in here writing this off because it's a PPV, after calling for it for months, looks like Gonzalez v Caudras rematch is on the undercard along with Usyk backing up his recent win.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> For those miserable cunts in here writing this off because it's a PPV, after calling for it for months, looks like Gonzalez v Caudras rematch is on the undercard along with Usyk backing up his recent win.


Haven't really looked at the undercard, but holy shit, Gonzalez/Cuadras is fucking awesome. I just hope they give Usyk a good opponent. Someone like Kudryashov would be nice.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

DBerry said:


> For those miserable cunts in here writing this off because it's a PPV, after calling for it for months, looks like Gonzalez v Caudras rematch is on the undercard along with Usyk backing up his recent win.


That's a fucking good card. Hope one of the other top CW's agrees to fight Usyk.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Usyk getting on a lot of undercards. I wonder what's up with that?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811495165496070144
Anyone know if Denis Lebedev Tweets? I know Povetkin doesn't do it (I remember reading about it), but does that extend to Lebedev too?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Decent fight. Can't blame Jacobs for overvaluing himself as he is probably going to get a career shortening beating. Should be exciting while it lasts though.

As for the ppv tag. Boxing being boxing. This fight will be seen by a tiny audience again. Just like every ppv fight. Shortsighted. No other sport does this.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Unless there's been more news I don't think Chocolatito is on Golovkin card


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

How are people saying Jacobs asked for too much money when there is no mention of a spilt or the amount of his purse? Maybe he's getting exactly how much he should for a big fight. Maybe GGG is getting paid like he is a huge draw when he isn't.

Stfu with the negative shit and enjoy the fight. Miserable cunts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> How are people saying Jacobs asked for too much money when there is no mention of a spilt or the amount of his purse? Maybe he getting exactly how much he should for a big fight. Maybe GGG is getting paid like he is a huge draw when he isnt.
> 
> Stfu with the negative shit and enjoy the fight. Miserable cunts.


GGG's a bigger draw than Jacobs, fact. You are a huge mong, fact.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DBerry said:


> For those miserable cunts in here writing this off because it's a PPV, after calling for it for months, looks like Gonzalez v Caudras rematch is on the undercard along with Usyk backing up his recent win.


They managed to reel me in.

I'm buying this.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great card. I'll be shelling out money for it, or finding somebody who does.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> How are people saying Jacobs asked for too much money when there is no mention of a spilt or the amount of his purse? Maybe he getting exactly how much he should for a big fight. Maybe GGG is getting paid like he is a huge draw when he isnt.
> 
> Stfu with the negative shit and enjoy the fight. Miserable cunts.


Foreal. Most rational people would say that Jacobs is worth more than 25%.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> GGG's a bigger draw than Jacobs, fact. You are a huge mong, fact.


When did I say he wasn't? Try again, muppet.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Proper fight. 

Would love Jacobs pull this off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Where's all the Jacobs fans? This poll is fucken lopsided. The way some people in here talk about Golovkin you'd think Jacobs would have more votes.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Where's all the Jacobs fans? This poll is fucken lopsided. The way some people in here talk about Golovkin you'd think Jacobs would have more votes.


What does being a fan of a fighter have to do with predicting how they think a fight will play out? If you're a Jacobs fan more than GGG you have to vote he will win the fight, or assume since you're a bigger fan of him he'll win the fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> What does being a fan of a fighter have to do with predicting how they think a fight will play out? If you're a Jacobs fan more than GGG you have to vote he will win the fight, or assume since you're a bigger fan of him he'll win the fight?


No, I remember people here saying how Golovkin is not that great, he only fights bums. Surely you'd have to give Jacobs a shot against someone like that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No, I remember people here saying how Golovkin is not that great, he only fights bums. Surely you'd have to give Jacobs a shot against someone like that.


Remember people saying his competition wasn't great, yes. Don't really remember anyone saying he only fights bums, but okay. And I believe most people give Jacobs a shot, which is why people are happy this fight happened. Giving someone a shot doesn't mean you have to think they'll win though, does it?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> When did I say he wasn't? Try again, muppet.


Why did you need to say anything? I'm just passing on facts to you.

Jacobs is not a draw just like you are not a normal human. I don't need a reason to reply to you and remind you. You're so butthurt. :rofl


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why did you need to say anything? I'm just passing on facts to you.
> 
> Jacobs is not a draw just like you are not a normal human. I don't need a reason to reply to you and remind you. You're so butthurt. :rofl


You are truly pathetic. It must suck still living with your mother.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Haven't really looked at the undercard, but holy shit, Gonzalez/Cuadras is fucking awesome. I just hope they give Usyk a good opponent. Someone like Kudryashov would be nice.


Hell of a call, although I'd see Uysk dealing with the beast with relative ease these are the match ups that get fans excited.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Remember people saying his competition wasn't great, yes. Don't really remember anyone saying he only fights bums, but okay. And I believe most people give Jacobs a shot, which is why people are happy this fight happened. Giving someone a shot doesn't mean you have to think they'll win though, does it?


Oh I'm not talking about you specifically, you're the only one that replied to my posts but go back and take a look at some of the earlier Golovkin threads.

They ain't saying shit now that the fight is signed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chip H said:


> Hell of a call, although I'd see Uysk dealing with the beast with relative ease these are the match ups that get fans excited.


Yeah, I think Usyk will win for sure. I'd be holding my breath throughout, though. Kudryashov has some vicious power.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

In picking ggg, but won't be surprised if Jacobs pulls it off


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I think Usyk will win for sure. I'd be holding my breath throughout, though. Kudryashov has some vicious power.


I wouldn't be surprised to see Kudryashov beat anybody at 200 or under, the guy is the biggest puncher in the sport.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll say Golovkin by KO in under 7. I would say earlier but I think Golovkin will fight like he did against Lemieux since Jacobs also has a big punch. Maybe jacobs will have one of those freak Khan-Maidana moments where the shakey chin somehow holds up against the barrage but I doubt it.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Guess it's one way to keep busy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.ringtv.com/478479-danny-jacobs-camp-former-soviet-union-feel/

Danny Jacobs' training camp will have a decidedly Eastern Bloc feel to it.

As he prepares to face middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin on March 18 at Madison Square Garden on HBO PPV, Jacobs has assembled a series of sparring partners that have at least one thing in common with Golovkin: They all have roots in the former Soviet Union.

For his nearly 10-week training camp, Jacobs will be sparring with world-ranked middleweight contenders Sergiy Derevyanchenko (9-0, 7 knockouts), Ievgen Khytrov (14-0, 12 KOs) and Avtandil Khurtsidze (32-2-2, 21 KOs).

Derevyanchenko is a former Ukrainian amateur standout who competed at the 2008 Olympics and won bronze at the 2007 World Championships. Khytrov, who is also a native of Ukraine, struck gold at the 2011 World Championships and was a 2012 Olympian. Khurtsidze is from the former Soviet republic of Georgia and upset Antoine Douglas in March with a 10th-round stoppage. And of course, Golovkin is from Kazakhstan and has zapped 23 straight opponents.

"We think they can emulate Golovkin's style better than anybody out there," Keith Connolly, who advises all three, as well as Jacobs, told RingTV.com on Wednesday. "They're from the (former) Russian system and they're all top middleweights. Besides Danny and GGG, I don't think there's anyone out there even in the Top 10 who can really compete with those guys. The fact that they're from (the former) Russian amateur program, a lot of these guys have the same type of style and I think just psychologically, it will be good for Danny to be in with them."

Jacobs has sparred with all three before, since they all live in Brooklyn. "But not at the level they're going to be sparring with him this time," Connolly said. "They're going to be away with Danny for an extended period of time; we're going to ask them to try to emulate GGG's style, as far as cutting off the ring and throwing that left hook to the body that GGG throws when he has his opponent on the ropes. So I think it will be on a much more intense level."

Khytrov has a significant fight against Immanuwel Aleem (16-0-1, 9 KOs) on Jan. 14 on the undercard of James DeGale-Badou Jack at Barclays Center. He will take a few weeks off after the fight and join Jacobs in camp. Derevyanchenko is also expected to return in the first quarter of 2017, and Khurtsidze is jockeying for a title shot against WBO champion Billy Joe Saunders. They are all involved with the New York-based promoter Lou DiBella.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

About the same sparring partners that Lemieux used.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.ringtv.com/478479-danny-jacobs-camp-former-soviet-union-feel/
> 
> Danny Jacobs' training camp will have a decidedly Eastern Bloc feel to it.
> 
> ...


Nice, war Jacobs


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Except that those guys don't really fight like Golovkin. Just because they're from the same "region" doesn't mean shit. Might sound good on paper, but Lemieux had those same guys and it didn't do anything. Obviously David isn't Jacobs, but Danny, to me, isn't the greatest boxer either. Whatever he thinks will help him though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Except that those guys don't really fight like Golovkin. Just because they're from the same "region" doesn't mean shit. Might sound good on paper, but Lemieux had those same guys and it didn't do anything. Obviously David isn't Jacobs, but Danny, to me, isn't the greatest boxer either. Whatever he thinks will help him though.


That's true, but they're still good boxers in their own right. I guess it is pointless since Lemiuex didn't benefit from it that much


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's true, but they're still good boxers in their own right. I guess it is pointless since Lemiuex didn't benefit from it that much


Yeah I can't blame him and his team getting them for sparring since they are good guys to have in any camp. Just comical that they believe they can somehow emulate GGG's style when they haven't shown it in their own fights. The left hook to the body was the part I found funniest. They throw their liver shots completely different than Golovkin. Not even sure if they've dropped or stopped anybody with that particular shot.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never really believed you can find some magical sparring partner to perfectly emulate someone's style. It seems beneficial to have quality people and for the fighter himself to gain confidence, but at world class level I just don't think there's an ideal match. 

The one intriguing aspect of this fight for me is that Jacobs has a three-inch reach advantage. GGG is listed as having equal reach to Lemieux, but he fought much taller. If he respects Jacobs' power and chooses to box, at least Jacobs should be able to find him more easily and we end up with a quality main event.

Still GGG via KO, however. I don't think Jacobs can stand up to his power.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> For his nearly 10-week training camp, Jacobs will be sparring with world-ranked middleweight contenders Sergiy Derevyanchenko (9-0, 7 knockouts), Ievgen Khytrov (14-0, 12 KOs) and Avtandil Khurtsidze (32-2-2, 21 KOs). .


Jacobs not fucking around at all with those guys.

:franklin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I've never really believed you can find some magical sparring partner to perfectly emulate someone's style. It seems beneficial to have quality people and for the fighter himself to gain confidence, but at world class level I just don't think there's an ideal match.
> 
> The one intriguing aspect of this fight for me is that Jacobs has a three-inch reach advantage. GGG is listed as having equal reach to Lemieux, but he fought much taller. If he respects Jacobs' power and chooses to box, at least Jacobs should be able to find him more easily and we end up with a quality main event.
> 
> Still GGG via KO, however. I don't think Jacobs can stand up to his power.


Good points, all.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

They are all good world level boxers, all like to apply pressure and all can punch a bit. The thinking behind it is probably to hope they rough Jacobs up a fair bit so hes not gonna be in suoer shock as soon as he feels GGGs power.

They should all get him thinking and the might want to see how he handles fighter who can push him back, even hurt him but can box as well.

None are going to emulate Golovkin but they will already have known that. Theyll be hoping to work out a gameplan by looking at how he handles those fighters in sparring.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever gameplan they're planning on will be out the window once GGG lands a solid jab. They might be labeled punchers in their own right, but they definitely don't have the hammer jab Golovkin has. I wouldn't be surprised if we learn sometime later on that Jacobs got dropped in this camp or was beat up pretty good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jacob's game plan will be to pressure GGG according to his trainer. I'll post the video when I get to a computer. The interview was conducted by 78SportsTV


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacob's game plan will be to pressure GGG according to his trainer. I'll post the video when I get to a computer. The interview was conducted by 78SportsTV


He doesn't have the chin to do that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He doesn't have the chin to do that.


I agree. I'm oversimplifying their strategy though, so it'll be smart pressure with him mixing it up. You can hear it here.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Jacobs is going to train in Oakland now with Hunter being a "big brother" of sorts in camp. They're looking desperate to find a way to gather a gameplan to fight GGG. While Hunter has been great with Ward, I don't see him as this oracle of a trainer. If Rozier's gameplan for Golovkin is pressure, Hunter is not the guy to go to for anything offensive.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm surprised by the one sidedness of the polling, as clearly Jacobs has a puncher's chance.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I'm surprised by the one sidedness of the polling, as clearly Jacobs has a puncher's chance.


Everyone one is scared of that "Sergio Mora put me on my ass" chin.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I'm surprised by the one sidedness of the polling, as clearly Jacobs has a puncher's chance.


Punchers chance isn't enough to say you think he'll win though..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Muff said:


> Looks like Jacobs is going to train in Oakland now with Hunter being a "big brother" of sorts in camp. They're looking desperate to find a way to gather a gameplan to fight GGG. While Hunter has been great with Ward, I don't see him as this oracle of a trainer.* If Rozier's gameplan for Golovkin is pressure, Hunter is not the guy to go to for anything offensive*.


I agree. This seems like an odd choice. IMO, Jacobs should be looking for someone to help him capitalize on his (significant) reach advantage, plus learn a few new offensive combinations. John David Jackson, for instance.

Well, none of us really know what goes on behind the scenes, so... 
It sure does make the fight even more interesting, though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Hunter is not the guy to go to for anything offensive.


Why? He built a complete fighter from scratch who knows how to pressure and set up accurate shots.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Why? He built a complete fighter from scratch who knows how to pressure and set up accurate shots.


Who are you referring to?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Who are you referring to?


Wait, are you talking about Barry or Virgil.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wait, are you talking about Barry or Virgil.


Virgil.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jacobs will KO Golovkin on March 18th

Too much speed, power and movement. Many of you will be shocked. I've been telling you guys for years and you'll see come March 18th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817851719849644034


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Virgil.


Then I'm talking about Ward


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Why? He built a complete fighter from scratch who knows how to pressure and set up accurate shots.


Ward, since his punching technique is less-than-stellar, and he's not an outside fighter. Sure, he applies pressure like the Devil, and his punches are accurate, but that's not where Jacobs need improvement.

Ward also has an average reach for the division, unlike Jacobs who has 73".

Maybe Jacobs feels Hunter can teach him how to fight dirty on the inside, but IMO that's a very bad idea against Golovkin. - And especially when you have a 3" reach advantage to exploit.

IMO what Jacobs needs more than anything else, is a more varied offensive arsenal. He needs the ability to attack Golovkin from any angle, including launching body shots from a distance, which is very difficult to do well. (And safely.) Developing a really killer pull-counter would also be a very good idea.

The other thing Jacobs needs is better defensive foot movement. The ability to pull back & to the side, (yet still in good punch formation) like Floyd, could save his bacon in this fight. This is something Hunter probably WILL be good for. Maybe that's the whole idea with this change.
-----------------

But, well, no:

If Jacobs is thinking that better defense is the key to this fight, he's already lost. 
Again, to beat a fighter like Golovkin, you have to take the fight right to him. You can't let him think, you can't let him breathe, you can't let him dictate the action. 
You fight powerful aggression with powerful aggression. Otherwise it's just a matter of time ......


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I assume you don't mean Ward, since his punching technique is average.


Ward's punching technique is not average. And what's more important than his punching form is his punch selection, accuracy, and timing. Despite being an inside fighter Ward fights on the outside very well too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Ward's punching technique is not average.* And what's more important than his punching form is his punch selection, accuracy, and timing. Despite being an inside fighter Ward fights on the outside very well too.


It's certainly not world-class, either. He trades support for mobility.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's certainly not world-class, either. He trades support for mobility.


He punches more correctly than the vast majority of champions. A frequent lack of commitment is a strategic choice.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs will KO Golovkin on March 18th
> 
> Too much speed, power and movement. Many of you will be shocked. I've been telling you guys for years and you'll see come March 18th


Finally a Jacobs fan\Gennady hater with some balls.

:tyson


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Roman Gonzalez vs. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai set for ggg jacobs co-main

Usyk on the card too. Epic


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's certainly not world-class, either. He trades support for mobility.


Do you mean stability?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs has a good shot here.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817851719849644034


2 out of the 3 people in this picture look retarded, the other one looks like their carer.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacob's game plan will be to pressure GGG according to his trainer. I'll post the video when I get to a computer. The interview was conducted by 78SportsTV


If he stick to that plan, GGG by early, brutal KTFO


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs will be KO'd before six.
If GGG from Lemiux match shows up it will be done before the eight round but Jacobs will suffer much worse beating.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> 2 out of the 3 people in this picture look retarded, the other one looks like their carer.


LOL!

Actually, all THREE of them look like their heads got a little squeezed passing through the birth canal.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nvs said:


> Jacobs will be KO'd before six.
> If GGG from Lemiux match shows up it will be done before the eight round but Jacobs will suffer much worse beating.


Everyone forgets about Lemieux GGG.

It's almost like that fight never happened.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Daniel Jacobs has hired Virgil Hunter as an advisor.
http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/1/9...n-virgil-hunter-as-advisor-for-golovkin-fight

Looking at this and his choice of sparring partners, Jacobs is approaching this fight smart. Wants absolutely every chance to win the fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Roman Gonzalez vs. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai set for ggg jacobs co-main
> 
> Usyk on the card too. Epic


I was planning on attending he World Baseball Classic down in San Diego on March 18 but this card is too good to miss.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Roman Gonzalez vs. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai set for ggg jacobs co-main
> 
> Usyk on the card too. Epic


That's actually an epic card. I might think about buying this one since I'm going to be working around this time and will have the extra funds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets go, Danny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Sounds like they're not underestimating Jacobs at all. I think we're gonna see a careful, patient, boxing Gennady for this one.

Also no way was Curtis gonna win that fight, no matter how much he threw.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

If they honestly think they're going to throw 100+ punches a round, they're defeated.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> If they honestly think they're going to throw 100+ punches a round, they're defeated.


I still remember that snoozer he put up against Caleb Truax.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else lose focus on the fights when that tecate girl on our left is in the picture??

She's an absolute glamour, they use her for all the big fights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

GGG Ko 8


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone else lose focus on the fights when that tecate girl on our left is in the picture??
> 
> She's an absolute glamour, they use her for all the big fights


Give it a moment and I'm sure @Tko6 will be along to tell you why she's a 2/10.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Going to this. Will be my first time in MSG so I'm excited. The fight should be a whole lot of fun while it lasts. I think GGG will give Jacobs a lot of respect and will fight similarly to how he fought against Lemieux. Fair play to Jacobs for taking the fight. I'm a GGG fan but wouldn't be too upset if Jacobs pulled it off.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Why are all these fights on pay per view?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why are all these fights on pay per view?


Shut the fuck up, ******!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I was planning on attending he World Baseball Classic down in San Diego on March 18 but this card is too good to miss.





Mexi-Box said:


> That's actually an epic card. I might think about buying this one since I'm going to be working around this time and will have the extra funds.


Cuadras v Carmona added to Golovkin v Jacobs on HBO PPV

Golovkin vs Jacobs
Gonzalez vs Rungvisai
Cuadras v Carmona

Usyk is meant to be on the card but has an unnamed opponent


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Cuadras v Carmona added to Golovkin v Jacobs on HBO PPV
> 
> Golovkin vs Jacobs
> Gonzalez vs Rungvisai
> ...


Great card.  I definitely plan on watching it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/froch-i-not-impressed-with-golovkin-record-thin--113039

Froch gives Jacobs a chance. Says this is the fight that will make him start rating GGG higher if he wins in style. Says he's a helluva fighter because of his amateur career and who he beat, just wants to see him in the pros against a good name. And Jacobs is that name.

Glad they got this fight made!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/froch-i-not-impressed-with-golovkin-record-thin--113039
> 
> Froch gives Jacobs a chance. Says this is the fight that will make him start rating GGG higher if he wins in style. Says he's a helluva fighter because of his amateur career and who he beat, just wants to see him in the pros against a good name. And Jacobs is that name.
> 
> Glad they got this fight made!!


Danny has the faster hands, I think, and solid footwork. He's the best all around fighter GGG has faced. If I squint hard enough, I can see him landing enough quick combos and avoiding damage long enough to give himself a shot to win.

That chin, though, is the difference maker.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Danny has the faster hands, I think, and solid footwork. He's the best all around fighter GGG has faced. If I squint hard enough, I can see him landing enough quick combos and avoiding damage long enough to give himself a shot to win.
> 
> That chin, though, is the difference maker.


Exactly. He has a 'path' to victory, just don't think he'll survive long enough to stop GGG or win a decision. But that's more than a lot of previous opponents IMO.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why are all these fights on pay per view?


Exactly. These aren't super fights.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Exactly. These aren't super fights.


Purses.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Muff said:


> Purses.


This is correct.

Jacobs, like everyone else in the Middleweight division, knows there's a 99.9% chance he's gonna get his shit pushed in big-time when he gets into the ring with Gennady. He wants to be rewarded handsomely for it, so we get PPV.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

30 Day weigh in

GGG 165.1
Jacobs 174.8

http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-weights-gennady-golovkin-1651-daniel-jacobs-1748--113761


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, GGG is so small. He could probably make 154 lbs. easy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, GGG is so small. He could probably make 154 lbs. easy.


Hes a natural middleweight. Problem is these days everones draining down two-three weights from their natural size.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hes a natural middleweight. Problem is these days everones draining down two-three weights from their natural size.


If this was same day weigh in, for sure, he'd be fighting at MW. If he was younger, he probably would've been cutting down to welterweight. Didn't Keith Thurman come in around 160+ against Guerrero IIRC? I wonder how many of these 30-day weigh ins he goes into with his opponent coming in around 170+. Wasn't it the same with the Monroe Jr., Lemieux, and Brook?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Jacobs, like everyone else in the Middleweight division, knows there's a 99.9% chance he's gonna get his shit pushed in big-time when he gets into the ring with Gennady. He wants to be rewarded handsomely for it, so we get PPV.


GGG's promoters are also stingy. Jacobs was just asking for what he deserves.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's promoters are also stingy. Jacobs was just asking for what he deserves.


Oh Jacobs is gonna get what he deserves alright.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's promoters are also stingy. Jacobs was just asking for what he deserves.


He's never won a world title and isn't a draw, what does he deserve exactly?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> He's never won a world title and isn't a draw, what does he deserve exactly?


He's a huge draw, because everyone knows that he's the best opponent Golovkin has ever faced as a pro.

Sure, he piggy-banks on Golovkin's fame, but the fact is still that Jacobs will help sell this fight in a big way.

I expect the promotion for this fight to be off the rails, and the same for PPV. This could realistically be considered the most exciting bout in the last several years, maybe since Pac-Marquez IV, and casuals will get the message. It will be "the fight to see" even if they DKSAB.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, GGG is so small. He could probably make 154 lbs. easy.


Canelo and Jermall Charlo are bigger guys than GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh Jacobs is gonna get what he deserves alright.


Jacobs already overcame worst in his fight with cancer. He's invincible now


wow_junky said:


> He's never won a world title and isn't a draw, what does he deserve exactly?


GGG isn't a draw yet scoffs at a $15 million offer from Canelo.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll watch it. Think Jacobs has enough to trouble GGG but would raise an eyebrow at him actually coming out victorious.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacobs already overcame worst in his fight with cancer. He's invincible now
> 
> GGG isn't a draw yet scoffs at a $15 million offer from Canelo.


Where's your vote?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1012603218884101


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The last time Daniel Jacobs faced an Eastern-European puncher, Dmitry Pirog turned his lights out.


True dat.

- but to be fair, Pirog was a monster, and IMO would probably have beaten Golovkin if that fight had happened. Also, obviously, Jacobs has a ton more experience at this point.

I still think GGG will take him out, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wonder if the cancer was affecting Jacobs around the Pirog fight. He was diagnosed not long after


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder if the cancer was affecting Jacobs around the Pirog fight. He was diagnosed not long after


Was he not completely cured after Sergio Mora put him on his ass?

Still don't see your vote Bball.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Was he not completely cured after Sergio Mora put him on his ass?
> 
> Still don't see your vote Bball.


How long do you think the cancer was in his body before he was officially diagnosed? I'm raising the question because I genuinely don't know what impact it had. He had bone cancer, reduced to a wheel chair and told he'd never walk again


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> How long do you think the cancer was in his body before he was officially diagnosed? I'm raising the question because I genuinely don't know what impact it had. He had bone cancer, reduced to a wheel chair and told he'd never walk again


Your vote, it's not there.

This is why I miss @BoxingGenius27, he wasn't scared to make some dumbass picks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> How long do you think the cancer was in his body before he was officially diagnosed? I'm raising the question because I genuinely don't know what impact it had. He had bone cancer, reduced to a wheel chair and told he'd never walk again


Any real responses?


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Any real responses?


So you are suggesting that Jacobs only lost to Pirog because he had cancer, or early symptoms of it?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> So you are suggesting that Jacobs only lost to Pirog because he had cancer, or early symptoms of it?


Maybe you should reread my post

"How long do you think the cancer was in his body before he was officially diagnosed? I*'m raising the question because I genuinely don't know what impact it had.* He had bone cancer, reduced to a wheel chair and told he'd never walk again"


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jacobs by KO1.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Because somebody has to.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe you should reread my post
> 
> "How long do you think the cancer was in his body before he was officially diagnosed? I*'m raising the question because I genuinely don't know what impact it had.* He had bone cancer, reduced to a wheel chair and told he'd never walk again"


So the options are 1) cancer was not there long, so the train of thought will die out with a shrug, no harm done, or 2) it was there long enough to impact his previous fights, in which case a whole new round of excuses can be made for Jacobs loss to Pirog.

Are you honestly claiming that you did not know your posed question was going to lead to one of those two outcomes? :think1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> So the options are 1) cancer was not there long, so the train of thought will die out with a shrug, no harm done, or 2) it was there long enough to impact his previous fights, in which case a whole new round of excuses can be made for Jacobs loss to Pirog.
> 
> Are you honestly claiming that you did not know your posed question was going to lead to one of those two outcomes? :think1


Yeah I figured it would, but every time I hear about his story, it always makes me wonder how long it's been in his system and how long it's been affecting him. He won 2 fights after Pirog by KO before the diagnosis. So common sense says that any impact was immaterial.

It'd be nice to have a more knowledge opinion on it though. I specialize in accounting, not medicine


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your vote, it's not there.
> 
> This is why I miss @BoxingGenius27, he wasn't scared to make some dumbass picks.


I've been telling you for some time now. March 18th all that GGG ball gobbling you've been doing comes to an end


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkun UD after running around.

He may or may not deserve the decision.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've been telling you for some time now. March 18th all that GGG ball gobbling you've been doing comes to an end


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Can't wait to March 18th... What's your excuse going to be when GGG loses? Go ahead and get it out the way now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your vote, it's not there.
> 
> This is why I miss @BoxingGenius27, he wasn't scared to make some dumbass picks.


:rofl :rofl :rofl!!!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BREsEeNgsHB/

Last 10 sec or so, goddamn


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, Golovkin is going to kill Jacobs. Dat powah!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm not in a position to criticize a professional boxing champion but the way he punches, it looks like he would hurt his hands.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

We cant know that for sure, what we do know is that he hurts his opponents.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm not in a position to criticize a professional boxing champion but the way he punches, it looks like he would hurt his hands.


Which one?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Which one?


Golovkin. Like I said, I'm not in any position to criticize, but it seems like his punches, while powerful, looks like he would hurt his hands.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Golovkin. Like I said, I'm not in any position to criticize, but it seems like his punches, while powerful, looks like he would hurt his hands.


We would've already heard about it I think. He never holds back either, so I doubt he has problems.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Golovkin. Like I said, I'm not in any position to criticize, but it seems like his punches, while powerful, looks like he would hurt his hands.


That's why he does so many forearm exercises and why his forearms are massive. Definitely helps having that kind of support behind your wrists/hands.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know if you guys know this or not but this fight isn't _just_ for the IBO belt. It's actually for some other belts that Golovkin's got too. And something Daniel has too.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Golovkin. Like I said, I'm not in any position to criticize, but it seems like his punches, while powerful, looks like he would hurt his hands.


I thought that was who you meant, yeah, I can see that, he sometimes rolls his fist into what seams like a bad position/angle.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I thought that was who you meant, yeah, I can see that, he sometimes rolls his fist into what seams like a bad position/angle.


Cheers I thought I was the only one. But I guess that forearm training as @Muff alluded to helps.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I thought that was who you meant, yeah, I can see that, he sometimes rolls his fist into what seams like a bad position/angle.


Probably the exact punch that did Rubio in.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Probably the exact punch that did Rubio in.


It seems from his latest media workout that they're adding in a chopping down right much like that left that put Rubio down. Throws the 1st one around :11 in


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> GGG by KO by the way.


Golovkin is the flagship of boxing.

No, he's not the most popular, not necessarily the best/most skilled.

But he's the guy who represents boxing as the baddest sport on the planet.

Not Floyd, not Ward, not Vasya, not Joshua, not Gonzalez.

Golovkin.

UFC has taken over - every casual thinks all it takes is to learn a blowjob position and a boxer is fucked.

It's no coincidence that MMA people & old school boxing fans respect him.

GGG comes to destroy.

His fists are stone, his chin is iron, his eyes are fire.

No amount of jiu-jitsu is going to save you.

Even rondaphrenics see it.

That's why he must crush Jacobs quickly.

Yeah, it's great that he's got skills/can box/can jab you to boredom.

But now it's not the time or the place or the right opponent.

This ain't no G-Man you're fighting, Gennady.

Fuck defense - rely on your chin and powah.

Make Max cum.

Make boxing great again.

Pray for GGG.

Pray for Satan.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Golovkin is the flagship of boxing.
> 
> No, he's not the most popular, not necessarily the best/most skilled.
> 
> ...


Are you waiting for Moses?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Are you waiting for Moses?


Moses was a slow starting defensive spoiler.

Sergey Abaddon KO1 Guillermo Moses.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Golovkin is the flagship of boxing.
> 
> No, he's not the most popular, not necessarily the best/most skilled.
> 
> ...


:grin


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Cheers I thought I was the only one. But I guess that forearm training as @Muff alluded to helps.





Kurushi said:


> Probably the exact punch that did Rubio in.


There was a former Russian boxer, fighting out of Australia, Victor Oganov, who had a really odd, yet very effective punching style, particularly his hooks, he had to be right in close then he would really roll the hook over, almost to the point of punching downwards with it, his hand, too, looked to be on an odd angle.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Golovkin. Like I said, I'm not in any position to criticize, but it seems like his punches, while powerful, looks like he would hurt his hands.


It won't.

That's why Gena punches like that.

It's just the soviet technique, over amplified by him, granted.

R.Gonzalez mentioned that he found it interesting and liked it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Golovkin is the flagship of boxing.
> 
> No, he's not the most popular, not necessarily the best/most skilled.
> 
> ...


That's a terrifying pic of Gennady.

I like it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2017 looking to be a great year of boxing after this, Canelo Govlokin. Hopefully Ward Kovalev 2 is signed too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs seems to be doing things right in camp. Adding on personnel and experimenting is often seen as a gimmick but I think Algieri letting him eat more but smarter and having Virgil and Ward around will definitely be a boost for Jacobs. Not to mention his post-cancer mentality. He seems stronger and more sure of himself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Jacobs/Quillin was around 15 months ago. Damn where does the time go.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Can't stand quillin anymore. When he was training at wild card Freddie roach was supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread. He left his long time trainer (forgot his name roach's assistant) after the first loss. 

He used to talk shit about GGG but now that GGG recognised him and came up to talk to him all of a sudden he's a good guy. 

Also he used to talk a lot about him and Jacobs being friends but now he's talking about his emotional roller coaster when Jacobs decided to come and train with hunter? :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone watch GGG/Jacobs 24/7. I got a bit sick of the firnat a few years baxk because it was always Mayweather/Pacquiao and they were at a point were everything had been said a million times and it was boring going over the same old ground time and again. 

This one felt really fresh though, was good to get insight in to both guys camps, get a bit more knowledge of what they are like behind the scene. 

This one had some good points in it. 

Both guys seem like really good guys, both have interesting back stories where they overcome adversity, both seem massively dedicated and both seem to be taking this fight massively serious like its there biggest fight, which it is. 

Also enjoyed Chris Algieri showing up and going into the nutritional side for both boxers. Was much in terms of their training, just small glimpses but was interesting all the same.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Can't stand quillin anymore. When he was training at wild card Freddie roach was supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread. He left his long time trainer (forgot his name roach's assistant) after the first loss.
> 
> He used to talk shit about GGG but now that GGG recognised him and came up to talk to him all of a sudden he's a good guy.
> 
> Also he used to talk a lot about him and Jacobs being friends but now he's talking about his emotional roller coaster when Jacobs decided to come and train with hunter? :lol:


You talking about Somodio?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> You talking about Somodio?


No the black guy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Battle of the good guys. Jacobs really going in hard for this win, it will be interesting but ultimately cannot see any result other than Gennady KO

:sun


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Also enjoyed Chris Algieri showing up and going into the nutritional side for both boxers. Was much in terms of their training, just small glimpses but was interesting all the same.


That was a good surprise, i remembered Algeiri was a good dietician. Also liked how how he had to reaffirm 'i wouldnt do this for anyone but danny is a good guy'. Ahem " im not a dietician for boxers yet"


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What's the best promo people have seen for this? All the ones I can find look good but a little rough around the edges. Anyone come across an awesome one?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Battle of the good guys. Jacobs really going in hard for this win, it will be interesting but ultimately cannot see any result other than Gennady KO
> 
> :sun


It's a shame this fight must have a loser, both guys are fantastic adverts for boxing imo. Jacobs back story is incredible, if he beats GGG i think we will see a movie about Jacobs...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I think pre-Golovkin Jacobs vs Lemuiex would have been a fantastic fight, however, I'm so looking forward to this, I can't wait.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I believe lemiux hits harder than GGG ^


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


GGG loses to some bum in a trench coat? Who wrote this comic, Bball?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I believe lemiux hits harder than GGG ^


I agree.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I believe lemiux hits harder than GGG ^


I do too. I was saying this for years. David has sleepy power


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

David for sure hits hard but I'm sure we'd see more brutal KO's from Golovkin if he swung for the fences like Lemieux does. Gennady doesn't have to put everything into every shot when his shots already land so heavy. Plus David has faster hands so that helps.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

It's fairly clear now from comparison fights with Rosado and Stevens that Lemieux hits noticeably harder and faster than 'GGG'.

But he's not an equal boxer in ability.

That said as Golovkin is 35 in a couple of weeks and Lemieux is literally entering his prime now having just turned 28 ... if the rematch happens in 18 months or so I'd fancy Lemieux to avenge his defeat and stop Golovkin.

Hopefully though GGG finishes on top though rather then continuing on towards 40 as his style won't lend itself to longevity IMO.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> GGG loses to some bum in a trench coat? Who wrote this comic, Bball?


Some Abraham fan, I believe.

King Arthur is a cult figure in certain circles.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This is interesting. The PPV is going to be available paid online stream by the promoter. I suppose this is 2017 and not everyone has premium tv service anymore.

The downside is that they're still asking $64.00 USD for it and it's only available to us customers

http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/14/14928288/golovkin-vs-jacobs-ppv-available-as-online-stream


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> It's fairly clear now from comparison fights with Rosado and Stevens that Lemieux hits noticeably harder and faster than 'GGG'.
> 
> But he's not an equal boxer in ability.
> 
> ...


Lemiuex decapitates GGG in a rematch. I agree

lol I'm playing. Seriously though, I forgot David was 28. It looks like he still has a lot of career left


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

After watching Lemieux/Stevens on the weekend it makes me upset that GGG nullified him so well. That fight could've been a fucking barn burner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158769000440354





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158769306900354


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This is interesting. The PPV is going to be available paid online stream by the promoter. I suppose this is 2017 and not everyone has premium tv service anymore.
> 
> The downside is that they're still asking $64.00 USD for it and it's only available to us customers
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/14/14928288/golovkin-vs-jacobs-ppv-available-as-online-stream


It looks like Oscar's RingTv.Com is offering the service.

That's cool.

TR also charged the same price online for their PPVs if I remember correctly. I'm guessing the Cable companies wouldn't be too happy if people started offering cheaper options.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It looks like Oscar's RingTv.Com is offering the service.
> 
> That's cool.
> 
> TR also charged the same price online for their PPVs if I remember correctly. I'm guessing the Cable companies wouldn't be too happy if people started offering cheaper options.


I understand why but it does shit me. Streaming is the next standard way to consume media. The sooner slow stubborn cable companies modernize and progress to internet setvices the better (and cheaper) it will be for the consumer.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

GGG turned pro too late. He is going to retire with far less money than he should have done.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I understand why but it does shit me. Streaming is the next standard way to consume media. The sooner slow stubborn cable companies modernize and progress to internet setvices the better (and cheaper) it will be for the consumer.


Agreed I cut my cable recently, overpriced. Streaming options are growing, I heard YouTube was going to offer something soon.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


I actually kind of...liked that song. Sax was catchy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Can't wait for this fight. Getting some friends together with drinks and finger foods and were buying the PPV


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Can't wait for this fight. Getting some friends together with drinks and finger foods and were buying the PPV


Tecate is doing a rebate. I'm probably gonna do the same thing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Can't wait for this fight. Getting some friends together with drinks and finger foods and were buying the PPV


Doing the same. Contemplating cookin up some wings!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

When is 24/7 pt2 on


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> When is 24/7 pt2 on


I'm not sure there will be more episodes, it even says "Full Show" in the title.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Weigh in right now:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs 159.84








GGG-159.64


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


Oh my god, Jacobs just mentally broke GGG!

Look at Golovkin's adam's apple - he's paralyzed by fear - can't even gulp!

Golovkin's getting goodboy'd!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Oh my god, Jacobs just mentally broke GGG!
> 
> Look at Golovkin's adam's apple - he's paralyzed by fear - can't even gulp!
> 
> Golovkin's getting goodboy'd!


Jacobs looked away first.

"That one tenf of a thecond."


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG looked much better than he did against Brook when they weighed in. He's definitely taking this fight seriously. We're probably going to see vintage Golovkin tomorrow night. Sorry Jacobs.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Who do you guys think is the closest thing to Jacobs GGG has fought?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158780533630354





Pedrin1787 said:


> Who do you guys think is the closest thing to Jacobs GGG has fought?


Probably Munroe Jr. even though he was a southpaw. Or Brook.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Very reasonable split

Contract purses for Saturday's HBO PPV: Golovkin $2.5M, Jacobs 1.75M, Chocolatito 550k, Sor Rungvisai 75k.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Very reasonable split
> 
> Contract purses for Saturday's HBO PPV: Golovkin $2.5M, Jacobs 1.75M


That's about a 60/40 split. Very reasonable considering Jacobs might have got 25% had it gone to a purse bid. Thank goodness Loeffler worked so tirelessly to get the fight made, applying for extensions etc...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158780533630354
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Munroe Jr. even though he was a southpaw. Or Brook.


Brook with the power of Lemeiux. That's how I see Jacobs.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jacobs skips the IBF next day weigh in. Can't win that belt tonight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Jacobs skips the IBF next day weigh in. Can't win that belt tonight.


Lovely shaunster.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Jacobs skips the IBF next day weigh in. Can't win that belt tonight.


wonder what weight he's coming in tonight


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> wonder what weight he's coming in tonight




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843179118476824576


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkun UD after running around.
> 
> He may or may not deserve the decision.


@bballchump11

Never, ever lose faith in the black man.

I didn't, you shouldn't have done either.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> Never, ever lose faith in the black man.
> 
> I didn't, you shouldn't have done either.


lol I picked GGG to win, but whenever I started actually analyzing this fight, and didn't do that lazy "Oh Jacobs got dropped by Mora! GGG will knock him out", I was imagining a Jacobs win even more. I never was fully convinced though.

I remember telling @JamieC about this. GGG's defense is good when he wants to be like vs Lemiuex, but it's clear to see that GGG could just jab his midget ass and keep him from ever getting close. Jacobs has reach, faster feet and has the power to make GGG weary.

So I think that's what we saw last night. GGG from the Lemieux fight showed up, but he wasn't active enough and could never get in range. If he did decide to be more offensive, then that'd open him up to be hit more. I really didn't think Jacobs was a good enough boxer to pull that off, but he did. Props to him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


And Jacobs just said something that I've been saying for years. GGG has always shown vulnerabilities vs southpaws. He named off Kasim Ouma, Monroe, and even mentioned Ian Gardner.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I picked GGG to win, but whenever I started actually analyzing this fight, and didn't do that lazy "Oh Jacobs got dropped by Mora! GGG will knock him out", I was imagining a Jacobs win even more. I never was fully convinced though.
> 
> I remember telling @JamieC about this. GGG's defense is good when he wants to be like vs Lemiuex, but it's clear to see that GGG could just jab his midget ass and keep him from ever getting close. Jacobs has reach, faster feet and has the power to make GGG weary.
> 
> So I think that's what we saw last night. GGG from the Lemieux fight showed up, but he wasn't active enough and could never get in range. If he did decide to be more offensive, then that'd open him up to be hit more. I really didn't think Jacobs was a good enough boxer to pull that off, but he did. Props to him.


Yeah good call, tbf though GGG's jab won him the fight in there. He was pumping it out well all fight, I was disappointed in his variety, he was definitely wary of Jacobs and Jacobs looked a weight division bigger and boxed really well but think letting GGG establish the jab and then be the more active fighter in the championship rounds lost him the fight. Like to see a rematch after the BJS fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------

